# Wanted: Forge World Limited Edition Boarding Marine



## Bitter Old Man (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi, I'm Bitter Old Man, and I like preheresy stuff. In fact, I like it so much that I'm working on a preheresy Iron Warriors army. While I have a lot of forge world stuff I am working on right now, I am in dire need of the limited edition Boarding Marine dontchaknow.

So, here's the dealio. If you have one and are looking to sell/trade it, let me know. I offer your choice of either cash, miniatures (WFB Dwarves ((Old ones)), Blood Angels ((New and Old)), Squats ((Name it, I have it)), Chaos ((Marines and Daemons, both old and mostly OOP)), or Necromunda.)

Pretty much it's a name your price situation. If you have it, I want it, and am willing to pay a fair price.

References, I have them on both ebay and 40konline.com.


----------

